# How to get thick bones and muscle mass??



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

I just got a new pup she is wonderful. 4 weeks old and her legs bones are already thick as a broom stick. I friend of mine told me that if I wanted to keep her "thick" I have to feed her the right food. However he didn't have any suggestions.I thought it was all about genetics, but figured i would ask just in case.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ptw said:


> I just got a new pup she is wonderful. 4 weeks old and her legs bones are already thick as a broom stick. I friend of mine told me that if I wanted to keep her "thick" I have to feed her the right food. However he didn't have any suggestions.I thought it was all about genetics, but figured i would ask just in case.


You're right, genetics. Feed a high quality dog food and stick to the feeding guidelines on the back of the bag. Most APBTs will eat until they explode so i wouldn't reccomend free feeding.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

genetics, but 4 WEEKS! she is too young to be away from the mother...did something happen? She has a lot of growing and learning left to do, taking a pup that early can cause some problems later on...BTW American Pit Bull Terriers are not "THICK" by nature


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

good food is important there are many. The breeder should have told you what they were currently being fed. Royal canine is good. Cannidae, pinnacle, Evo,innova, all of those are good. Adding things is good too like meat or cottage cheese or yogurt.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Might want to read up on the Developmental Chart at least it might helps you understand some of the stages she will be going through so you maybe be prepared for them and can help her get through them in a positive way...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Good food is important, but it's not going to make your dog out-grow her genetics. That'd be like if someone told you that you could make an Pug grow a muzzle by feeding it bananas. (A silly example, I know.) There is usually a _little_ bit that you can do to affect a dog physically, but a puppy carries a genetic blueprint that was given to it by its parents, and you can't do anything to alter that.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

what about puppy plastic surgery? LOL


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

DUDE... FOR FUTURE USE BE CAREFUL WITH WHOM YOU PURCHASE PUPS FROM!!! 4 WEEKS IS NUTS YOUR NOT SUPPOSE TO TAKE THEM FROM THEIR MOTHER UNTIL 8 WEEKS.


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

yes 4 wks is very young make sure u get her her 7 in 1 three way shot as well I like hi pro dog food w/ our leftover meat 4 dinner 4 them


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

The mother got sick and stopped feeding. We have her on formula, and she's doing really well.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i suggest, bringing the pup to play with the littermates as many times a week as possible, becuase ur pup is missing out on some of the most CRUCIAL part of its life. i mean probably the most important part of its life right now. also, like everyone else said, its genetics, and if u have an APBT then it will be lean and muscular, if u have an AmBully, then it will be short and stocky. jsut depends on the parents. when ur opup is ready to eat solid food, do not buy food from grocery stores or 711, get some real, dog food. we have a thread on here about good dog food u could check out


IMHO i am extremely upset to hear this... that breeder is lucky i dont know who he is or i would report him to animal control. that is NOT okay to be giving the pups away so young. he took the responsiblity to breed his damn dogs, and his dog got sick PROBABLY becuase he is just some dumbass BYB, he should take responisiblity to bottle feed these pups as well..... *ugh* this crap makes me so angry, i see it ALL THE TIME out in the bay.... **shakes head**


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ill tell you how to get a thick ass dog, get a bad ass bitch then find the shortest thickest biggest headed dog around and breed them.... thats a great way to do it


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

wheezie said:


> ill tell you how to get a thick ass dog, get a bad ass bitch then find the shortest thickest biggest headed dog around and breed them.... thats a great way to do it


Wow that is the best advice I have heard out of you...EVER!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Sydney said:


> Wow that is the best advice I have heard out of you...EVER!


LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

why thank you thank you , i do what i can.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> i suggest, bringing the pup to play with the littermates as many times a week as possible, becuase ur pup is missing out on some of the most CRUCIAL part of its life. i mean probably the most important part of its life right now. also, like everyone else said, its genetics, and if u have an APBT then it will be lean and muscular, if u have an AmBully, then it will be short and stocky. jsut depends on the parents. when ur opup is ready to eat solid food, do not buy food from grocery stores or 711, get some real, dog food. we have a thread on here about good dog food u could check out
> 
> IMHO i am extremely upset to hear this... that breeder is lucky i dont know who he is or i would report him to animal control. that is NOT okay to be giving the pups away so young. he took the responsiblity to breed his damn dogs, and his dog got sick PROBABLY becuase he is just some dumbass BYB, he should take responisiblity to bottle feed these pups as well..... *ugh* this crap makes me so angry, i see it ALL THE TIME out in the bay.... **shakes head**


First off, everything we're doing is under the advice, direction, and supervision of our vet. She is socializing with her littermates daily. So you can put your anger back in your pants.

Secondly(perhaps most importantly) I posted this as proof to my friend that he has no idea what he's talking about. He tried arguing with me that you could feed a dog to "thickness". I told him he was nuts because I have two males 1 year apart from 2 different breeders....1 is tall and ripped at 70 lbs and the other is shorter and thick at 92 lbs, and they eat the exact some amount of the exact same food.

So I'm not a rookie APBT owner, and they're not BYB's. It was an extreme circumstance that required extreme, yet very careful measures. So no need to talk down to me homie.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

haha ur a funny guy! since i got offended i will apologize becuase i wasnt talking down to u. but i will say this, 

ur breeder IS A BYB becuase any reputable breeder would have taken care of the pups and wouldnt have given to pups away so young REGARDELSS if u are following the vets advice or not. why did the mom get sick? what happened to her? so she rejected her puppies, that is part of being a breeder. that something to expect. also, ur "breeder" should know that u cant gain "bone thickness", if of course he isnt a BYB... 

are his dogs registered? what are the lines? whats his kennel called? where are the rest of the littermate? are u feedin all of them , or are they off in different homes? idk. sounds like a BYB to me. now u think i called U A ROOKIE no, i didnt, i simply shared my anger towards this issue. UR puppie IS missin the most important part of is life right now. and im sure u know that since u aint no rook.

i wasnt coming at u sideways, and u should have expected a harsh response to ur "rookie" question. **shakes head**

u shouldnt be gettin mad at me when everyone else on here is mockin u an laughin. since u aint no rook since u aint no rook


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

if her genetics dont keep that way (my pups never have) feed the S**T out of her and condition her! best and healthiest way to do it! the B12 shot (doggie steroid) i DESPISE anyone who uses that! it INHUMANE!


----------



## Whitepitbull (Jan 3, 2009)

wheezie said:


> ill tell you how to get a thick ass dog, get a bad ass bitch then find the shortest thickest biggest headed dog around and breed them.... thats a great way to do it


lol...then you'll be breeding a short and stocky dog,just get an AmBully instead.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

nah dude I'm not mad. And my friend isn't the breeder, just a friend with a bully who thinks all "real pits should look like Gotti's. Your opinions don't bother me bro, because in the end I know the safest thing to do is listen to my vet, not some dude on the Internet. Your opinions I respect, you have some beautiful dogs...but I'll still listen to my vet over you. So if everyone is laughing and "mockin" me that's fine dude. This an Internet forum, not my close circle of friends lol. My friend now thinks we're all idiots for not agreeing with him. Glad I could be your clown.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

im not a dude... i female. 

u should probably educate ur homie, becuase Gotti is a AMerican Bully line, not an American PitBull Terrier line. he should probably read where his lines came from.

and now that u have the pup u SHOULD listen to ur vet, i never argued against that...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

You and Kenya are both apbt's liil loc ... Dude! LOL yah socialization is important for pups and people. Younger the better. I like to think I can feed grizz to thickness but really his belly size just changes LOL. Now I feed him smaller portions with more quality ingredients like less kibble and more vegetables or meat or yogurt or eggs. I wanted to feed puppy 6 cups a day and puppy wanted to eat it LOL his growth has slowed so now I feed him 3-4 cups a day.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey there ptw, i will agree with the people that said its way to young to be away from the litter and momma. We are all here for the best interest for the pup, all of us here are family and we want the best for that pup.And yes you should listen to your vet, but keep in mind most of us here are very expericened in everyday life of our dogs, so taking some advice from us is not only free, but very helpfull in most cases.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Guys, while I fundamentally agree that a good breeder probably would've kept that litter together at least for socialization purposes, it's getting a little hot in here, so please cool your jets. Let's keep this discussion on-topic. Thanks.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

I apologize for calling you a "bro" liil loc...however "dude" can still apply no? LOL I know there is a difference between a bully and a APBT, that's I specified that he has a bully and thinks every pit should look like a Gotti.

Also Cain, I agree, I respect everyone's opinion on here. That is why I came here. I will neve know everything, and know others have more experience than I do and have been through certain situations that I havent been through. I have owned APBT's since '93 myself. I know 4 weeks is too young, but going along with the advice of my vet she's doing great!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Im glad to hear that PTW, that your pup is doing great. Id be careful to make sure that the dogs emotional state stays as helathy as possible. Some dogs seperated from there mothers too early develope "puppy issues" grizz was seperated at wheened at 5 or 6 weeks and he was seperated from mother at 7.5 weeks that is when i got him. I thought that was planned out well but he still might have some "puppy issues". Ya never know. It sounds like you have alot of dedication to look forwards too and because of it you will havfe an excellent bond with your new pup. Circumstances aside, it sounds like you want the best for your pet. I switched vets because i didnt think they knew enough about the breed and about animals in general. My dad is a biology major and a master falconer my mom is a master falconer also i am no genius but i know my animals. So from what my parents and i gathered my old vet wasnt good enough, my new one is kinda a hippy but he is so excellent. Just because they are a vet doesnt mean they are a good one. I trust my dog in my parents hands way more than i do in my old vets LOL.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

IlyHalee0915 said:


> if her genetics dont keep that way (my pups never have) feed the S**T out of her and condition her! best and healthiest way to do it! the B12 shot (doggie steroid) i DESPISE anyone who uses that! it INHUMANE!


umm no b12 isn't a doggy steriod. it's actually VITAMIN B12


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Fortunately Dan our vet is very good with all game and work breeds especially bull breeds. He has done a great job with my other dogs, he's a bit of a hippy too lol. He owns the best looking, best behaved APBT I've ever seen. Be also owns a catahoula leopard, American bulldog mix that is GORGEOUS! All the markings(even one "glass" eye) of a catahoula but the body and head of an American bulldog. We are going to do everything to give Cara the best life she would ever want. I look forward to sharing our experience here with more pics to come.


----------

